

Death of a Russian Cop - Thorondor
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/27/the-double-sting

======
sam_lowry_
Not any cop, but a 36 yo Russian general and Head of the Anti-fraud service on
the Ministry of Interior.

~~~
trhway
this is why he (and the others in the Interior Ministry top brass gang he was
part of) thought that they can challenge FSB (KGB). Well, they lost, not
surprisingly. About the same mistake that Khodorkovsky did when he challenged
Putin for the position of the top-thief-in-command.

For another gang who is in the process of losing right now lookup "RUSNANO" \-
kind of a huge Russian sovereign venture fund officially intended for
development of nano-technologies in Russia (what an oxymoron!) while really is
a vehicle for government money "privatization" and laundering for inside
people and a subject of infinite number of regular people's jokes. After
several years of non-stop-party under Kremlin's protection they seemed to have
lost some power fight and now everybody who wasn't arrested has left the
country (except for the highest guy there - Chubais - who seems to be still
untouchable, or probably all this is exactly what will bring him down finally,
will see...)

------
p1esk
This is actually a pretty good analysis of the sociopolitical situation in
Russia.

------
matryoshka4811
Really great summation of the working parts alive in Russia today. Great
piece, thanks New Yorker.

------
doktrin
Compelling writing. Well done, New Yorker.

